# caiman



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

heres some pics of me holding my mates new caiman. enjoy


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ha ha! cool! you're going to have your hands full!:grin1:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

lol they aren't mine but they are going to be fun he bought three of them! two are quite calm but one is real nasty


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

nice... seen one in reptile room couple moths age...when in a tank they look lfake coz there so still lol...Id like one  would be cool...and there small(ish)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

alligators are the best. most caimans i've had were on the irritable side but the 'gators were always nice. caimans are great though. takes dedication to keep them.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

cute and gorgeous!!
glad to see caimans on RFUK
i can understand why there not that common on here though haha
3?? woooowww 
:grin1:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

some on in yourkshire on here has a 6ft gator...cant member his name...rarely ever on anymore...


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

so insanely jelous...there so cute lol!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

they are really cool cant wait to see them grow up a bit lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

aww isnt he sweet:lol2:, great pics mate


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

cheers si, check out the copperhead thread i just started


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

aww too cute! 3 though? lol


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

He must have a big enclosure to keep 3 of them in when they're older. He must be a bit crazy aswell!!:lol2:

Lovely caimans though!!: victory:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Christ, 3! :0 One crazy guy, good luck to him!
Ben


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> He must have a big enclosure to keep 3 of them in when they're older. He must be a bit crazy aswell!!:lol2:
> 
> Lovely caimans though!!: victory:


he is indeed crazy lol, not sure if he is keeping all three though


----------



## dean.. (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it a *Spectacled* Caiman (Caiman crocodilus)
looks cool


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

yeah it is a spectacled caiman


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

cool snappy little critter you have there : victory:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

nice little teeth


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> yeah it is a spectacled caiman


they get to a fair size, bigger than the dwarfs right?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> yeah it is a spectacled caiman


specs still get to 8ft if i was getting one i would get the proper dwarfs (cuivers?) there max out at 4ft


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

aw its so kool


----------



## Dru (Jan 13, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> heres some pics of me holding my mates new caiman. enjoy


He's gorgeous, but they don't do well at all in captivity.

Chinese Alligators are better to keep, but either way, lovely Caiman


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

Dru said:


> He's gorgeous, but they don't do well at all in captivity.
> 
> Chinese Alligators are better to keep, but either way, lovely Caiman


 
i was going to mention them!!!!!!
chinese gators are a dwarf speices too, unlike crocs that get untolerable after 2ft, gators can be very tame and rewarding species....
a mate of a mate so to speak, had a breeding pair of chinese but the the female died egg boud...
good luck JON>>


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

no need for the new hole punch then lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Thats very cool.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

that is mint


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> specs still get to 8ft if i was getting one i would get the proper dwarfs (cuivers?) there max out at 4ft


i think an 8ft spectacled is quite rare


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry not my cup of tea but still a stunnung little fella


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

not really my cup of tea either but they are cool


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

they totally rock, i want one... [ok anything worth dong s worth doing in 2's]


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

go for it dean they are funny to watch i think if i were slightly more into crocodillians i would defo keep them myself


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Very nice.

Chinese gator would be my first port of call if ever I did have a big enough place to keep crocs. I like all the crocs. They look so fake just sitting there doing nothing though.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i am quite taken by these if they stayed the size they are now they would surely be the most popular pet there is


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont know the first thing about them to be honest.
I would like to hear about enclosures and husbandry as well as safety issue and how to satisfy to get the dwa license etc from keepers as if i just read online...well i dont know one species from another and really am a complete novice as far as even presumptions on the care of crocodialians goes.


----------



## Corn_snake8 (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!! cool caiman, small.......BUT NOT FOR LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

